
How the Travis Central Appraisal District Purchased Home Sales Information - hippich
https://www.kvue.com/mobile/article/news/investigations/defenders/how-the-travis-central-appraisal-district-purchased-home-sales-information/269-6f816687-035d-4b49-b86d-65fde9f49fe0
======
StudentStuff
Privatization of land records and public data is a shitty thing, if a
potential buyer is scared away by a public record of their transaction being
published, they shouldn't be buying the property in question.

I'm proud that my state mandates free, open access to property ownership
records and county/city maps & GIS data. Property appraisal in Washington
State sounds much easier to do than in Texas where this data is locked away
from the general public, as another thing counties and cities do here is rate
structural build quality, integrity, and also have a bank of photos of the
property over the years (generally whenever a permit is pulled or the age of
the last photo set is over a few years old) as part of the public record.

